# car hire



## brioni (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi

Can anyone recommend a car hire company at Faro airport for short notice hire


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

www.algarvedriver.com


----------



## brioni (Jun 30, 2013)

Many thanks Richard, will try the site


----------



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

I always use Economy Car Hire.


----------



## brioni (Jun 30, 2013)

*carhire*

Thanks Stoort
Tried them. The problem is shortage of small cars at short notice and reasonable prices. We hire at least eight times a year but July and August get harder each year. Many Thanks for your replies


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I usually use Argus Car Hire compares the prices of 800 car hire agents at 30,000 locations worldwide to find you the cheapest deal! if that's any help.


----------



## brioni (Jun 30, 2013)

Will take a look.

Thanks


----------



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

brioni said:


> Thanks Stoort
> Tried them. The problem is shortage of small cars at short notice and reasonable prices. We hire at least eight times a year but July and August get harder each year. Many Thanks for your replies


Yes, well my circumstances mean I tend to book at least 2 months in advance so I always
get whatever car I'm looking for. July & August prices are always steep.


----------



## brioni (Jun 30, 2013)

Thats what I normally do under normal circumstances. These circumstances are out the ordinary and need help with with finding a small car at short notice. Thanks for the reply


----------

